# First female Marine passes officer infantry.



## Kraut783 (Sep 25, 2017)

1st-ever female US Marine Corps infantry officer graduates

Wow, great accomplishment!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 25, 2017)

Good for her.

She kept her identity private? Double good for her.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 25, 2017)

That's really something. As @Teufel has mentioned before the attrition rate at IOC is comparable to many SOF selection courses.

Well done, Ma'am.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 26, 2017)

Impressive. Great job, Ma’am.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 26, 2017)

Excellent news Ma'am! I wish you the best. I hope your career is marked by Honor,  and importantly, discretion. You are off to an outstanding start! Well done.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 26, 2017)

Behind every good woman there isn't necessarily a good man. Vive la difference.

She rocks.


----------



## Teufel (Sep 26, 2017)

It is a very impressive accomplishment. I appreciate her modesty. Bravo Zulu Marine.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2017)

Outstanding Ma'am!


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 26, 2017)

Well done Ma'am!


----------

